# I am SO TIRED of being cold all of the time!!!



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Seriously... something just needs to change... and FAST!!!

Sweatshirt, sweatpants, buried under two blankets... I even have my four-legged space-heater in bed with me... and I'm still FREEZING TO DEATH!!!

I'm just so effin tired of being cold all of the time... even on the hottest day...

<sigh>

Sorry to vent... I'm just so flippin' frustrated with my TD right now... :sad0049:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Do be careful with that space heater! I know you are cold, but I don't want to hear about a fire too! I like to take a hot water bottle to bed with me when I am chilled to the bone. We have a good blanket of snow here and unseasonably cold weather. I knew winter was coming, just not this fast. I too am doing everything I can to stay warm and going out as little as possible. Heat is regularly set at 70-75, and I swear I can feel a draft in my apartment even though there is a blanket under the door, and I have checked all the windows, usually multiple times a day!


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

<chuckles>

Well, I appreciate you concern... but, it's a four-legged space-heater... in other words, my dog Max! hugs1

My Landlord keeps the "heat" set at 60 downstairs... and 65 upstairs. That's about 10-degrees +/- colder than I prefer... and, most likely, is the majority of the issue. HECK! I set my AC unit to 72 in the Summer!

I'd put a heater in my room; however, the thermostat for upstairs is actually in my room... so, I'd end up freezing the rest of the house out...

Unless I'm standing in the shower on full hot... I'm just plain cold! What I wouldn't give to have a Sauna!!! I'd LIVE in there!!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

He He, your dog, I get it now. That's probably better than a hot water bottle. Thankfully, my heat is paid for by my landlord, but I have my own furnace and thermostat! the best of both worlds! He pays the water bill too, so I could stay in the shower all day if I wanted to!

My AC was at 65 because I was so hyper all summer. Got my surgery in time to be hypo this winter! Go figure!

I'd say Florida, but I hear even they are having a cold snap right now. I will be headed up north to Canada in a few days, and I am sure that will be even worse! I think they have feet of snow in Montreal! The trick is how to fit enough warm sweaters for two weeks and my polar bear coat into as little luggage as possible!

Electric blanket? Unless you're afraid the four legged heater would chew it and electrocute himself!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Seriously... something just needs to change... and FAST!!!
> 
> Sweatshirt, sweatpants, buried under two blankets... I even have my four-legged space-heater in bed with me... and I'm still FREEZING TO DEATH!!!
> 
> ...


I hear you loud and clear. Walking or any aerobic exercise warms me so I keep busy doing that. You have to heat your core. No amount of clothing will warm you if you don't.

I also put Capsaicin (red pepper)and tumeric on my popcorn every night and I get a good 2 hour pop (pun) from that. 
At that point, I am in the covers in bed reading and I get really hot. I kid you not.

Hot fluids and hot food and most important, check your ferritin level. If low, you could freezing from that.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Seriously... something just needs to change... and FAST!!!
> 
> Sweatshirt, sweatpants, buried under two blankets... I even have my four-legged space-heater in bed with me... and I'm still FREEZING TO DEATH!!!
> 
> ...


Your disclaimer is terribly funny ! Ha, ha!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Your dog is the best heater available. Maybe need a second dog?

A shower immediately before you go to sleep will help at night.

Exercise is also your friend, though exercise before going to bed is not recommended.


----------



## AndrewG9490 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, All... eating some popcorn with cayenne on it... and WHOA MOMMA... that's doin' the trick for sure!

As for exercise, I have been a student of the Martial Arts off and on since childhood. Although, as of the last few years, I find myself too busy to give it the attention I feel it deserves...

More recently, a friend turned me on to Ashtanga Yoga... and have REALLY enjoyed the few classes that I've attended. Currently, I'm working on the motivation side of things... and on getting my butt to actually go outside into the cold in order to go do these things...

Again, thank you all for your comments/suggestions! {Namaste}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AndrewG9490 said:


> Thanks, All... eating some popcorn with cayenne on it... and WHOA MOMMA... that's doin' the trick for sure!
> 
> As for exercise, I have been a student of the Martial Arts off and on since childhood. Although, as of the last few years, I find myself too busy to give it the attention I feel it deserves...
> 
> ...


Try some tumeric on your popcorn too! Do you have a Presto Microwave popper? I put olive oil, my popcorn and the tumeric and then put the red pepper on after it is popped.

Yep! I warms the cockles of your heart and much much more. It gets to the core. The red pepper and tumeric have many health benefits. I have it every single night.

Love Yoga, Tai Chi and a bunch of other "stuff" as well. I even took a kick-boxing class when I was 65. That was interesting because I have dyslexia. I told the instructor to NOT look at me. Ha, ha!! It was messing her up! LOL!!

Our thermostats are now broken so we have to re-con. No amount of thyroxine replacement fixes this.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Try some tumeric on your popcorn too! Do you have a Presto Microwave popper? I put olive oil, my popcorn and the tumeric and then put the red pepper on after it is popped.
> 
> Yep! I warms the cockles of your heart and much much more. It gets to the core. The red pepper and tumeric have many health benefits. I have it every single night.
> 
> ...


You GO GIRL!!! 
How awesome that you are so full of life and kick-boxing at 65??!! You are the 'elder' I aspire to be. And aboslutely a HOOT! 
I am inspired to get a popcorn popper now...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> You GO GIRL!!!
> How awesome that you are so full of life and kick-boxing at 65??!! You are the 'elder' I aspire to be. And aboslutely a HOOT!
> I am inspired to get a popcorn popper now...


Noticed I said when I WAS 65; 68 now.

Let me tell you; you will love the Presto Microwave Popper. It is $14 here in Georgia @ Walmart.

It is so healthy to make it in olive oil. You could use walnut oil too!! You are not going to believe it. Tell Santa to bring you one!!


----------

